
Show HN: Prime number as a service - mustak_im
https://justa.ml/api/prime
======
mustak_im
This generates two random prime numbers of size 1024 and 2 respectively.
Originally needed to perform diffie-hellman key exchange to generate private
keys for [https://justa.ml](https://justa.ml). Eventually I worked on other
projects that required this - so I thought to make this a service for other
apps to consume. Originally used a script to generate some large primes and
saved them in a file. So this service does not generate them on the fly.

~~~
gus_massa
Is this number cryptographically secure? How do you get enough entropy in your
server?

It's strange that the link points to the json file. I was expecting a webpage
where I can see the numbers, some explanation and a link to the actual
service.

~~~
mustak_im
They are all pre-generated.
[https://github.com/mustakimali/JustA.ML/tree/master/src/Just...](https://github.com/mustakimali/JustA.ML/tree/master/src/JustSending/wwwroot/Assets/Primes)

